# 3D Onkyo vs Denon



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey folks I have a quick question. I have finally sorted my selection for my new AVR down to Onkyo and Denon. My question; is there a difference between the two models when it comes to 3D. My system is completely 3D ready. I just want to make sure that there isn't a difference between the two makes. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you planning to use airplay?


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

I plan on getting Apple TV so airplay isn't at the top of the list. Just wondering about the 3D capabilities between the manufactures.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Totally depends upon yourUsage. Like if you are going with movies and less music then go with Onkyo and if you would like to go with the balance ratio but bit towards movie then go with Denon...


----------



## allrawk (Feb 3, 2013)

BruceW said:


> Totally depends upon yourUsage. Like if you are going with movies and less music then go with Onkyo and if you would like to go with the balance ratio but bit towards movie then go with Denon...


What is it about each receiver that makes it better for music or theater?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It fully depends on the model of receiver, Onkyo tends to give a much better bang for buck over Denon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> It fully depends on the model of receiver, Onkyo tends to give a much better bang for buck over Denon.


That is what I always hear!


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

As far as processing the 3D signal is concerned there is no difference between the makes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There should be no difference as most receiver wont touch the 3D signal as its already at 1080p


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

3D isn't as new a technology as it was a few years ago. All modern AV receivers worth their salt should be able to handle them pretty easily. I'm just happy that an Onkyo receiver that I got for a friend a year before anything 3D hit the market still manages to pass through 3D content without problems.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sevenfeet said:


> 3D isn't as new a technology as it was a few years ago. All modern AV receivers worth their salt should be able to handle them pretty easily. I'm just happy that an Onkyo receiver that I got for a friend a year before anything 3D hit the market still manages to pass through 3D content without problems.


Hello,
One the whole, 3D in Home Theater is been an abject failure. While I have a complete 3D setup, I have used the $20 Samsung 3D Glasses for all of 15 minutes on my Panasonic TC-P60GT50. While 3D ready HDTV's are myriad, very few watch 3D and the number of 3D Blu-ray Disc titles are quite slim.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

